# Mesha's Back



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Mesha came back home today after 1 1/2 weeks in a new home. I am very happy the buyer returned her and I happily gave her a full refund. The problem I was told was that Mesha barked at the cat and scared him. I think she just wasn't ready for all the responsibility that comes with a new puppy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think you may be right, it's not all easy going with a new puppy in the house and if a person isn't completely ready for all the little quirks they present then it's best not to make that committment. They sure keep ya busy that's for sure. I know one thing though, I would never part with either of my boys, I love them both so very much, even if Koko is a little brat and Scooby is a grump


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I think you're right; it's more about the whole puppy thing. There's always an adjustment period for a cat (or a resident dog etc.) but in time and with work everyone settles down eventually (although, I suppose there could always be the exception, a killer Maltese or Killer cat out there).

My cats are of great interest to my dogs, especially the newest adopted member. She's celebrating her second Christmas with us and she still thinks cats are for chasing. Not that she gets away with it. As if a 5 pound Maltese can get away with intimidating a twenty pound cat forever


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

There is always an ajdustment period. It is too bad that people don't wait it out. You did the right thing.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad she returned Mesha back to you & hope she's not traumatized by the experience. I also hope her next mommy is more mature & ready for a puppy. It is hard work for a few months but soooo worth it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Mesha came back home today after 1 1/2 weeks in a new home. I am very happy the buyer returned her and I happily gave her a full refund. The problem I was told was that Mesha barked at the cat and scared him. I think she just wasn't ready for all the responsibility that comes with a new puppy.[/B]



I'm sorry it didn't work out for Bright Eyes and Mesha/Daisy.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad you got Mesha back. I'm of your opinion, she just didn't want or wasn't ready for the commitment involved with getting a puppy. It's work there's no question, but the rewards are so much greater. Too bad
she wasn't able to stick it out and know the love and joy of a little Maltese.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Our cat (Tang) loves Haylee....he snuggles up to her it's so cute.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well you already know how I feel about it. I am glad she called you and that sweet baby is back home with you..

Good Luck,
ANDREA~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't realize that Meesha was Brite Eye's Daisy.

I'm stunned. I hope Meesha finds her forever home soon.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

This situation is the reason I tell anyone that buys a puppy from me that if it doesn't work out for them to bring me the puppy back and I will refund their money.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I applaud you for taking the puppy back. And thanks for letting us know as I think it can be an opportunity for others thinking of adding a Malt to their family to learn that it isn't always so easy at first. 

I have to say that in early 1990 when I got my first Malt, Rosebud, I actually thought of not keeping her. I had never had a puppy before and had never owned a toy breed before and I was not prepared for how wild puppies can be. The nipping, biting, chewing .... I guess "overwhelmed" pretty much sums up how I was feeling. It took a couple months for me to really bond with her but then she became the love of my life for over 12 more years.

I think a lot of people like the idea of a cute, little fluffy puppy, but don't realize that they can be quite demanding, especially at first. Those who are used to toy breeds or puppies, in general, probably adjust much faster. But those who don't know what to expect can have trouble adjusting to this needy (and mischievous) little creature. 

The adjustment was so easy with Kallie and Catcher because of my experience with Rosebud. The difference was amazing... I was more confident and knew what to expect ... I so enjoyed their puppyhood, including the nipping, biting, and chewing!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i didnt realize how much i would bond with otis and how quickly it happened. i've always had little pets growing up as a child, guinea pigs and hamsters but they wer so different from having a puppy. after the first day of having otis, i loved him already, i was sooooo amazed as to how much i loved him already. i guess some people just don't feel the same way we do.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

My Macy, Jazzy and Mesha again what gets me thru the day. I love taking care of them. My husband says I pay more attention to them than him. He is probably right most of the time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> My Macy, Jazzy and Mesha again what gets me thru the day. I love taking care of them. My husband says I pay more attention to them than him. He is probably right most of the time.[/B]


Hahaha, my kids say the same thing, that I'm nicer to the dogs than them. And sometimes, they're right, as much as I hate to admit it! 

My dogs bark at the cats. In fact, it's one thing that endeared them to my husband because he HATES the cats! But they do get along and play (look at my avatar pic) 

Is Meesha/Daisy an enthusiastic puppy? I lucked out with Lucy when I got her at 4 mos, she was sooo mellow! Never had to worry about her chewing stuff up. That's great that you were able to brite eyes a refund, that is definitely the right way to do things! Are you going to keep her then?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Mesha is back to her old self this morning running and playing with Jazzy just like she never left. That makes me very happy. I am watching her ears as they were dirty and had some yellow crusty junk on the under side of the leather I didn't notice any foul odor. This morning they look much better I cleaned them really good last nite. I am wondering if the cat may have scratched her. I was told she was not eating and scratching her ears on Monday and was taken to the vet which said she had ear mites and did a 1 time treatment. Her ears were fine when she left 1 1/2 wks ago and Macy and Jazzy are fine so I just called my vet and he said usual treatment for ear mites is retreat in 5-6 days after initial treatment then a 3rd time if necessary. I have seen ear mites before and this doesn't look anything like mites to me. My vet told me to bring her by on Friday for him to take a look. 

I have had 3 people contact me about wanting her and I have told them I will have to wait and see how she adjusts. But, she seems to be adjusting just fine. Napping right now with Jazzy after a full moring of play. I just love it.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its to bad that poor little girl had to go through that







When I hear such things it always makes me wonder what these poor babies must have been thinking. Im so happy she is back with you ,were she is safe & sound & happy. Sounds like to me maybe you should keep her !


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Mesha is back to her old self this morning running and playing with Jazzy just like she never left. That makes me very happy. I am watching her ears as they were dirty and had some yellow crusty junk on the under side of the leather I didn't notice any foul odor. This morning they look much better I cleaned them really good last nite. I am wondering if the cat may have scratched her. I was told she was not eating and scratching her ears on Monday and was taken to the vet which said she had ear mites and did a 1 time treatment. Her ears were fine when she left 1 1/2 wks ago and Macy and Jazzy are fine so I just called my vet and he said usual treatment for ear mites is retreat in 5-6 days after initial treatment then a 3rd time if necessary. I have seen ear mites before and this doesn't look anything like mites to me. My vet told me to bring her by on Friday for him to take a look.
> 
> I have had 3 people contact me about wanting her and I have told them I will have to wait and see how she adjusts. But, she seems to be adjusting just fine. Napping right now with Jazzy after a full moring of play. I just love it.[/B]



I am embarassed by this whole thread. And, from the PM's I've received, I'm not the only one. But, as usual, I'm the one with the big mouth who will speak up. 

This is a matter between two list members. Shouldn't it be private? As one who had the same thing happen to me last year when I did not sell a pup to a list member and tried to keep the reasons private, I can identify with the person who has chosen to "take the high road" and not post. Each story has two sides. One is being told here. Why is it necessary to cause embarassment to another list member by going public with this?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure this is just one of the reasons why Joe doesn't allow the sale of puppies or any other live animals on this forum. 

Unfortunately, this business transaction was conducted openly here from the beginning. Now that it's "gone bad", I really don't want to hear why, especially when it is only coming from one side. It makes me very uncomfortable.

A private business transaction should remain private.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Just saw this thread today. The previous thread regarding this transaction made me, and probably others, uncomfortable from the start. Marj and Faye have summed it up well. No need to publicize what should really have been kept private. Though this thread probably wasn't started with malicious intentions, because both parties involved are list members, it seems inappropriate. JMO.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am still happy that Mesha is okay and with you now








Good luck with her,
ANDREA~


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I did not mean to embrass nor did I have any malicious intentions. I was only expressing what had happened to me b/c I mistakenly thought some of you would understand how I was feeling. However, I will not be expressing anything on this forum anymore.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I did not mean to embrass nor did I have any malicious intentions. I was only expressing what had happened to me b/c I mistakenly thought some of you would understand how I was feeling. However, I will not be expressing anything on this forum anymore.[/B]


I understood how you were feeling, you were only expressing feelings & emotions like we all do every day


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad she is home and the buyer was smart enough to return her. Poor baby! Some people think they're taking on a dog........not a responsibility......and a puppy is a lot of work. But so worth it if you are willing to put out the effort and love.


----------

